# Vape Elixir - Juice Reviews



## Alex (23/4/14)

Ok so here's my review of '*snollygoster*' lol Just the name cracks me up every time.

It's like some kind of fruity freshness, but I can't make out what exactly, there's a hint of mint on the exhale, to my humble very n00b taste buds which are still recovering from 28 years of tobacco flavor, it's a very nice refreshing taste. Very good TH too. Seems to go well with an espresso.

Oh almost forgot, only used it on the dripper so far. Trident on Nemesis, .5ohm dual coil, cotton wick.

Would I get this again... for sure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Yes I also bought it just for the NAME  - although I can't stand the taste, the flavour is much more pronounced at higher Ohm coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Edited the title of the thread so that all Vape Elixir reviews can go here. Thanks for your impressions @Alex.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Edited the title of the thread so that all Vape Elixir reviews can go here. Thanks for your impressions @Alex.



Oh that's cool man, good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derek (25/4/14)

Where are the rest of the reviews ?


----------



## SunRam (26/4/14)

Derek said:


> Where are the rest of the reviews ?


Here is one review of Pink Spot

Not full reviews but see here also:
Post #255 here also Pink Spot
Post #93 here of Pink Spot as well
Short mention of Original here
Post #19 here and here Pink Spot again
Post #15 here Black Cigar
Post #106 here Black Cigar
Post #76 here also Black Cigar
Post #100 here Plasma Juice


----------



## Rex_Bael (28/4/14)

First impression of Qalactin Hypermint: This is by far my favourite minty liquid thus far. It is not just pure menthol, but full of delicious flavour. It still has that clean refreshing taste from the menthol, but the rest of the flavours makes it a much more satisfying and "complete" flavour.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

Company: Vape Elixir
Product Name: Beetlejuice
Product Image:


Reviewer: Alex

Mod: Nemesis and Hammer

Atomiser: Trident RDA
Coil Resistance: .8 Ohms
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 12mg
Blend: 50/50 ?
Price: R180 for 20ml. 
Website: www.vapeking.co.za

Website blurb: Perfectly balanced tangerine and orange
Reviewer Notes: I tried this one last night in the dripper, and here is my experience. First of all I inserted some fresh cotton to test out my new Five Pawns - Gambit juice. That stuff is heavenly with so many complex flavours, so any way after savouring the gambit for about 20minutes, I thought I would drop some of the Beetlejuice into the mix. Boy, was I surprised at the awesome flavours my tastebuds were picking up. I even mentioned to my wife just how well the tangerine type flavours blend so well with the nutty tones of the gambit.

I continued with the beetlejuice until the wee hours of this morning, and discovered that this is a really complex juice in it's own right, at least for me anyway. None of the flavours are in your face. And I started to realise that what I thought was a great combo of the 5pawns gambit + beetlejuice. Was not completely acurate. I have been meaning to give the Gambit another go. But in the mean time I find my tastebuds longing for more beetlejuice instead. Vape Elixir continue to surprise me with their lineup of juice which I feel is really of a very high quality.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (25/5/14)

@Alex if you like VK Beetlejuice you should definitely try 5 Pawns Queenside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

johan said:


> @Alex if you like VK Beetlejuice you should definitely try 5 Pawns Queenside



Indeed, if the price was halved I would agree with you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (26/5/14)

By the way, Vape Elixir will soon be available at Vapeking again, at a standard new price of R140 per 30ml. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex_Bael (27/5/14)

That's very good news @SunRam, I have a colleague who swears she is going to buy 10 bottles of Black Cigar so she does not run out again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (4/6/14)

Apologies for the delays guys, but this time there is good news. Vape Elixir is available at Vapeking again in 12mg and 6mg variants, as well as 3 exciting new flavours. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Great stuff @SunRam 
Any chance of getting 18mg at some point?


----------



## capetocuba (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @SunRam
> Any chance of getting 18mg at some point?


Hi @Silver , do you drip 18mg? Iwas a 18mg vaper for years, now down to between 9 - 12mg. Quite a few of the cloud chasing peeps down here in the Cape are down to 6mg. Not sure if I'm ready to go that low yet!


----------



## SunRam (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @SunRam
> Any chance of getting 18mg at some point?


Hey, yes it is a possibility in the future. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Hi @Silver , do you drip 18mg? Iwas a 18mg vaper for years, now down to between 9 - 12mg. Quite a few of the cloud chasing peeps down here in the Cape are down to 6mg. Not sure if I'm ready to go that low yet!



Hi @capetocuba 
I am still discovering what level is ideal for me. But so far I think it depends on the juice. 

On the REO, which is a dripper, i am mostly on 18mg. Some 12mg juices are okay for me but some are a bit too mild for my liking. Am not a cloud chaser and around 1 ohms so not massive power. 

Interestingly juices are typically 6, 9, 12 and 18. Wonder why 15 is not more popular. The jump from 12 to 18 is quite large


----------



## capetocuba (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @capetocuba
> I am still discovering what level is ideal for me. But so far I think it depends on the juice.
> 
> On the REO, which is a dripper, i am mostly on 18mg. Some 12mg juices are okay for me but some are a bit too mild for my liking. Am not a cloud chaser and around 1 ohms so not massive power.
> ...


Ok, so I have a plan for you. You won a DIY mixing kit, why not brew some 15mg for yourself? Mixing is not that difficult if I can do it!


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Agreed - I need to experiment with DIY
Hope to do so sometime...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (13/6/14)

I've started a group buy thread under the group buys section, for Hana Modz DNA 30's from Cloupor. If you're interested, please check it out.


----------



## Danny (12/8/14)

So I finally got around to trying out Beetlejuice 12mg in my Magma, running a single 1,5 ohm microcoil at 3,7 volts. Wicked with a combo of silica and cotton. 
The flavours are best described as subtle and surprising. At first I though it was quite bland but gave it a few decent pulls, exhaled slower and fiddled a bit with the power settings until finally I found the perfect spot, and perfect it is! A great refreshing vape that isnt too heavy on the throat hit. My family loves this juice because it makes me smell like lemon zest, and I love it because of the great flavors and the blend makes for great clouds. Its not going to blow your mind, its not going to scare your tastebuds or tear at your throat. What it will do though is give you a nice mellow vape with some interesting subtle flavour and massive clouds, it is definitely a 'juce for the masses' by which I mean the flavour is most likely going to be acceptable to more people than not, so if 100 people tried it maybe 4 wouldnt like it, most would think its ok and 20 would love it. Will I buy it again, definitely citrus flavours go really well with a castle lager (imo).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

@SunRam Does Vape Elixir not do 18mg?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Messages deleted due to Vendor not being allowed to promote their products in any forum other than their own. Sorry guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/8/14)

*Company: Vape Elixir
Product Name: Plasma Juice

Atomiser: Mini Protank 3
Coil Resistance: 1,5 ohms
Wicking Material: Who knows

Strength: 12mg
Price: R130 for 30ml.
Website: www.vapeking.co.za

Website blurb: Exquisite blend of watermelon, grapes and menthol.*

It's fascinating how the human memory works - genius beyond understanding. I love how a smell or taste can trigger such vivid memories, memories that were otherwise forgotten. My first taste of this beautiful Plasma Juice took me back over two decades to Summers in Portugal. My family would holiday there every July in the European Summer. I've never been a fan of bubblegum, I found the flavour would disappear too soon. However there was this brand you could buy in Portugal - Gorrila - the most glorious bubblegum. The fruity-menthol flavour lingered for ages, it was juicy and didn't stiffen up - perfect for a hot Summer's day.

Anyway, I could never figure out the flavour of the earliest example of this Gorrila bubblegum, when it only came in a standard flavour, before the manufacturer started making and labeling actual flavours. I now suspect the fresh, fruity 'more'ish' flavour was Grape, some sort of Melon and Menthol. This combination is simply beautiful. It's sweet but to too sweet, it's unusual despite hinting at fruit flavours you know.

Back to Plasma Juice...
I played around with the Spinner's voltages and found the sweet-spot somewhere in the middle. Depending on the voltage you might get a bit more grape or watermelon. The freshness is subtly present on the inhale on the lower voltage, and always present on the exhale. The highest setting, for me, would let the menthol mask the fruit too much, hence why I prefer this juice somewhere in the middle. The Grape and Watermelon compliment each other and in my opinion are best when together.

This juice itself does seem of very a good quality. I'm not an experienced vaper, but to me the look of the liquid, the aroma, the taste and the consistency of the juice seems of a good quality. Glass bottles always gives me the upmarket sort of feel, especially with the dropper. The label could be a little better - it looks like it wasn't exactly designed and "produced," but even mentioning this is me being pedantic.

As far as all day juices go, if you can vape the same thing for hours on end, Plasma Juice is easy on the palette while being distinct and interesting thanks to the beautiful combination that is watermelon and grape. The menthol helps break what could become a monotonous constant sweet, so I could easily vape this for hours one end.

Highly recommended, and a bargain at R130 for 30ml.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> *Company: Vape Elixir
> Product Name: Plasma Juice
> 
> Atomiser: Mini Protank 3
> ...


 
Obrigado rOgue zOmbie, bom impressão de Vape Elixir Plasma Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/8/14)

Lol
E o meu prazer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol
> E o meu prazer


LOL sem problemas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

huh


----------



## Riaz (27/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> huh


X 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (27/8/14)

Booyakasha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

Portuguese 101 for @annemarievdh and @Riaz:

I just thanked him for his nice impressions, he replied with its a pleasure and I said no problems.

... and then @TylerD came with "Booyakasha" (Jamaican slang and used by Ali G). The word originates from West Africa and its original intentional meaning is: "DEATH TO WHITE PEOPLE"

Ali G's explanation:

Form of greeting and hellos. Salutation.
A quick exclamation used when one has owned, pawned, shanked, kicked the crap out of, or mentally abused someone followed immediately by a quick snap of the fingers. An expression used when someone is destroyed by a verbal smack down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

johan said:


> Portuguese 101 for @anne:
> 
> I just thanked him for his nice impressions, he replied with its a pleasure and I said no problems.
> 
> ...


 
Wow nice @johan, could you come and live with us and help my children with their homework

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow nice @johan, could you come and live with us and help my children with their homework


 
LOL I will keep the offer in mind next time when my wife wants to kick me out of the house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/8/14)

Wow, the Plasma Juice is even better on the mAN.

With the MPT if I turned the voltage up higher, the menthol masks too much of the fruit I found.

With the Nautilus you can turn up the voltage for a stronger drag, and close the holes up a bit, and it all the flavours stick around.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (27/10/14)

Plasma juice...

To sum it up, surprisingly weird. and what a fitting name. this juice kept me guessing what I was tasting right up until my taste buds died.

Decidedly fruity with the occasional burst of menthol. I enjoyed this straight up and eventually started mixing it with kiwi and later on peach and vk5. and every single time I was shocked by how nice the flavors seemed to combine.


On the second day of vaping this I ended up with a mild case of vapors tongue. and even then there was a distinct flavour that I could still decipher with my broken taste buds.

would definitely recommend this for anyone that likes a fresh fruity taste or just a spin on menthol.

next on the list for me to try tho......Black Cigar!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

Hi all

I have been meaning to try Vape Elixir juices for a long time. For those who don't know, Vape Elixir is a local brand of juices that are mixed by experienced vaper and mixologist, Marnus. (@SunRam on this forum). The only problem was they were not available in 18mg. So I contacted Marnus a few months ago and managed to get a few 18mg samples, which I paid for. The juices are available at several retailers (VapeKing, eCiggies and VapeClub). They cost R130 for 30ml. They have very recently become available in 18mg at VapeKing. Thank heavens 

My Vape Elixir juices have been sitting quietly in a dark cupboard for nearly 3 months. So they are well steeped. 

First up is Plasma. I believe the juices are 50/50 PG/VG. I have been vaping it in the Nautilus Mini and a Reo for the last 2 weeks. Here goes...

*Vape Elixir - PLASMA (18mg)*

*Bottom line - a light refreshing juice with a unique watermelon type of taste. The soft and powdery texture makes it special. Combined with the low throat hit, it's a pefect juice for mindless all-day vaping. I will be re-orderding.*




The juice has a light orange colour and has a sweet fruity smell.

From the first vape, I could taste that this is a different kind of juice - in a good way. It has such a lovely, *light flavoured, clean and refreshing taste.* Quite unique actually. I pick up watermelon and a bit of green melon with a slight coolness. The flavours are very light, not strong. So too is the coolness. It's not a cold blast, just a gentle cool breeze. The flavours blend well together. 

The juice has a *slight sweetness* to it. It's not sour. It's of medium dryness. Definitely a cool refreshing vape. It tastes natural. The first day or two on the Nautilus Mini I felt it tasted a bit sterile and "green". But after loading it in the Reo and getting more used to it, that went away. 

The *throat hit is on the lowish side*, even on the Reo. That would normally put me off - but strangely I really like this one and was quite sad when the bottle got empty. I think I just like the unique flavour and the coolness. 

What makes this juice really special for me is its *texture*. It is powdery but very soft. It's gentle and soothing. I can almost taste the "granules" of vapour. It also has a bit of a fizz, like sherbert. The texture of this juice is a real winner for me and I find it very pleasing. 

The low throat hit and the soothing texture make this a mellow vape - perfect for mindless all-day vaping. I could lung hit this juice comfortably (using the slightly open mouth technique on the Reo/RM2) and it was pleasing. 

The *aftertaste *is mild yet refreshing. It leaves my mouth feeling clean and a bit cool. Pleasant indeed.

I had the juice loaded in the Nautilus Mini and the Reo/RM2. I found this juice great on both - but surprisingly a bit better on the Reo this time. The flavour was more pronounced on the Reo and the texture came out more. It was a bit drier on the Nautilus Mini. I had the Nautilus Mini on the SVD at around 12 Watts and the Reo/RM2 with a 1.07 ohm standard micro-coil, implying 13-16 Watts. I did not try this juice at higher power. I was very happy at this level. The juice vaporises well on both devices. No issues.

Were there any negatives? Not really. Perhaps one could argue the flavour is a bit mild and the throat hit is a bit low for 18mg. But to me, this is a perfect all-day mindless vaping juice. Another thing about this juice is that the flavour is quite unique, so it may not be to everyone's liking. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing bad about the flavour itself - I like it a lot - it's just that it may not be something your taste buds recognise. 

Definitely a high quality juice with a unique flavour. Soft, soothing and refreshing.

Those looking for a mild-flavoured fruity juice with a bit of coolness and a unique taste should definitely give Plasma a try. Lung-hitters will also probably appreciate this juice. 

Packaging:

My sample bottle is different to the usual dark glass 30ml bottles - I will comment on what I had
Simple plastic bottle with a simple cap and nozzle. Easy to use.
The label is also simple. Perhaps the name of the juice itself could be emphasised more. 
Nic strength is clearly marked but I don't see the PG/VG ratio
The cap is not of the child-deterrent variety
Equipment used:

Nautilus Mini with 1.8 ohm BVC coil - on SVD - around 12.0 Watts
REO Grand/RM2 with 1.07 ohm single micro-coil and organic cotton wick - 13 to 16 Watts, depending on battery level

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

Hi Ho @Silver another class review!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I enjoyed vaping this juice -
And am looking forward to the rest of the Vape Elixir journey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/11/14)

Fantastic review man! As always you make me want to try them once I read your reviews!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Fantastic review man! As always you make me want to try them once I read your reviews!



Thanks @paulph201 - I appreciate it


----------



## ESH (23/11/14)

Nice review, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (23/11/14)

Silver said:


> View attachment 15926


Excellent review, sounds like a quality juice - not too thrilled about the low TH, but sometimes it is nice to have in a secondary device purely for the flavour.

Just one question...did you get it in that bottle or did you transfer it?


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Excellent review, sounds like a quality juice - not too thrilled about the low TH, but sometimes it is nice to have in a secondary device purely for the flavour.
> 
> Just one question...did you get it in that bottle or did you transfer it?



Thanks @free3dom 
This one definitely has a lower throat hit. For me at least. Thats why for me it is well suited as a mindless ongoing vape. The flavours are also milder which makes it good for that. 

I got it in that bottle in the picture. But that was a special 18mg order from Vape Elixir. The usual bottles are a dark glass bottle with a glass dropper. Its just that when i wanted to order, 18mg was not available from the retailers so Vape Elixir made them directly for me. Now they are available at VapeKing in 18mg in the dark glass dropper bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (23/11/14)

Fantastic review @Silver you have summed up plasma juice so well! It was my first propper "juice" back in the day and probably what got me into vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

Ricgt said:


> Fantastic review @Silver you have summed up plasma juice so well! It was my first propper "juice" back in the day and probably what got me into vaping.



Thanks @Ricgt - I appreciate it. 
I am late to the Vape Elixir juices. I've had a toot of them here and there at some of the vape meets but never got round to ordering them because I couldn't get 18mg. Am glad I finally did. 

Am looking forward to see how some of the others turn out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/11/14)

I love the VapeElixir juices, and this was an excellent review of Plasma Juice @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> This one definitely has a lower throat hit. For me at least. Thats why for me it is well suited as a mindless ongoing vape. The flavours are also milder which makes it good for that.
> 
> I got it in that bottle in the picture. But that was a special 18mg order from Vape Elixir. The usual bottles are a dark glass bottle with a glass dropper. Its just that when i wanted to order, 18mg was not available from the retailers so Vape Elixir made them directly for me. Now they are available at VapeKing in 18mg in the dark glass dropper bottles.



Thanks for the update...I could do with a nice mindless vape juice. I tend to prefer the heavy TH juices and then when I want something light and smooth I am SOL, so I'll keep this one in mind 

I have some Vape Elixir Pink Spot in the dark purple bottle with the dripper - but being primarily a kayfun/lemo user I am not a big fan of the dripper in particular. Don't get me wrong, I love the quality glass bottles but the dripper drives me crazy  I have some needle tip bottles somewhere in the black hole that is SAPO right now, so I'll just transfer it into that when (if) it finally shows up 

I was just curious whether you got it that way or did it yourself - thanks for clarifying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Alex said:


> I love the VapeElixir juices, and this was an excellent review of Plasma Juice @Silver.



Thanks @Alex - I know you are a flavour connoisseur yourself, so I appreciate your comment 



free3dom said:


> Thanks for the update...I could do with a nice mindless vape juice. I tend to prefer the heavy TH juices and then when I want something light and smooth I am SOL, so I'll keep this one in mind
> 
> I have some Vape Elixir Pink Spot in the dark purple bottle with the dripper - but being primarily a kayfun/lemo user I am not a big fan of the dripper in particular. Don't get me wrong, I love the quality glass bottles but the dripper drives me crazy  I have some needle tip bottles somewhere in the black hole that is SAPO right now, so I'll just transfer it into that when (if) it finally shows up
> 
> I was just curious whether you got it that way or did it yourself - thanks for clarifying



Hi @free3dom - I hear you on the dripper for the usual Vape Elixir bottles. I know what you mean. I actually have one of their 12mg juices I got from VapeKing a long time ago (their original tobacco). It seems that the local glass dropper bottles have quite a "large" end tip for the glass dropper - and it's difficult to be precise with it. The 5Pawns droppers are the best in class in my view. Their glass droppers have a very narrow tip and you know exactly where the juice is going to squirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

*Vape Elixir - Black Cigar



 
In my long and expensive quest for the perfect tobacco flavor, this has come out pretty much tops in the "simple tobacco" category. The inhale is smooth and dense, with just the right amount of TH. The first flavors to hit are those of a slightly smoky, woody, pipe tobacco with an almost nutty aftertaste and hint of sweet. Inhaling is as smooth as it gets, and even lung hits on this go down like butter. The exhale is the closest thing I have found to a feeling of a real burning tobacco, with hints of musk and that slightly bitter taste that is left in the mouth- extremely pleasant though. After my tester purchase, I immediately went back and bought 2 more bottles. The first time I have done this with any juice. Great price for a top-notch local juice. BRILLIANT stuff, VE - thanks for this awesome juice.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

audiophile011 said:


> *Vape Elixir - Black Cigar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well stated, Vape Elixir's Black Cigar is a firm favourite for many. If I remember correctly it was not to be made available commercially after the first test run, but there was such an outcry....


----------



## SunRam (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Well stated, Vape Elixir's Black Cigar is a firm favourite for many. If I remember correctly it was not to be made available commercially after the first test run, but there was such an outcry....


That's correct @Andre, I never much cared for it, and virtually gave up on it It was only later on when my friends' feedback was very positive that I tweaked it a bit, and it was included in the line up! Now it is my top seller

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

SunRam said:


> That's correct @Andre, I never much cared for it, and virtually gave up on it It was only later on when my friends' feedback was very positive that I tweaked it a bit, and it was included in the line up! Now it is my top seller


Thanks for that. It is not a NET if I remember correctly?


----------



## SunRam (17/2/15)

Nope, not a NET based liquid.


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

Still better than a lot of NET based liquids I've tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (3/3/15)

I managed to get my hands on a couple of bottle of the VE plain tobacco, which I will post a review for later today. In the mean time, I must just say that plain tobacco mixed at 5/8ths with black cigar after pre-steeping both is absolutely amazing! For camel cigarette lovers, this is as close as I've come to replicating the taste. Nice crisp bite on the inhale with the smooth toasty exhale that my camel loving tastebuds have craved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

SunRam said:


> Nope, not a NET based liquid.


Thanks.


audiophile011 said:


> Still better than a lot of NET based liquids I've tried


I shall give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

Hi,

Did get my hands on vape elixer 3 flavours
-incognito (berry mix)
-pink spot (strawberry milkshake/candy)
-stardust.(sherbet)

All three is very good quality juice, i enjoyed them as a everyday vape on rotation, and everytime i get to the next one it was a nice experience all together!!

Paid R 130 for 30ml from eciggies
Vaped with evod (not sub ohm yet) with 1,4ohm single coil
Would have loved to try sub ohm them.....
Produces nice amount of vapour
Throat hit is normal 
Really good juice if your looking to get some diffrent flavour than just straight up!! Good for the new guy getting into flavours and trying something new, moving ever so slightly away from stinkies...
Nice for all day vape

Enjoy

Hope this was helpfull!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devaper (30/7/15)

Have not yet tried any 6mg vape elixir juice.. Although there 12mg juice gives you hair on the lungs aith the nicotine kick in my opinion :/ but flavour is decent. 
I have tried there nymphomaniac, and I have no idea where they came across this name.. But hey my girlfriend loves the nympho as a all day vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (3/8/15)

Devaper said:


> Have not yet tried any 6mg vape elixir juice.. Although there 12mg juice gives you hair on the lungs aith the nicotine kick in my opinion :/ but flavour is decent.
> I have tried there nymphomaniac, and I have no idea where they came across this name.. But hey my girlfriend loves the nympho as a all day vape!


lol, Nymphomaniac is a reference to the flavour itself, which is a variation of "wild cherry" J

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Hi all

This is my second review of a *VAPE ELIXIR* juice. And long overdue.

For those who don't know, VAPE ELIXIR is a long-standing juice maker represented by @SunRam on the forum. He has been making juices before I started vaping and is certainly one of the first juice makers in SA.

I have been meaning to review his tobacco juice - Pure Tobacco. My mom liked it a lot and it was in her daily rotation for a long time. I have vaped it before but it was time to do a proper review. I bought a few bottles at VapeCon 2017 and have been vaping it properly for the past few weeks. Have finished a bottle in various devices. I have been vaping the 12mg version.

*VAPE ELIXIR - PURE TOBACCO (12mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a solid juice. Well-rounded plain tobacco taste. Not sweet. Reasonably similar to a cigarette. It's good and it delivers. Tobacco lovers should try it. I added some menthol to it and was surprised at how great the combination is. I will certainly be ordering more and can see this becoming an ongoing vape for me.*




The juice is orange/yellow in colour and has an ashy tobacco type of smell.

On the vape, it has a *pleasing, plain tobacco taste.* Not too earthy, not spicy, not sweet - but a well-rounded plain tobacco type of taste. It is very slightly ashy. I think it emulates cigarettes quite well. I'm not picking up any grassy sort of taste, nor any fruits. Maybe there is a very slight nuttiness to it but I can't put my finger on it. The flavours are of medium strength and the juice is well-balanced. Overall, it's a very pleasant taste to me.

It's *not sweet*. It is *wet *though. That wetness is quite prominent. It's a warm vape. Pleased that there are no artificial tastes coming through.

The *throat hit is pretty decent* for 12mg. I think it is softened a bit by the 70% VG ratio. I prefer 50 % VG for my mouth to lung vaping on tobaccoes but the throat hit on this is still satisfying. I do get a slight tingling on the back of my tongue after vaping this, which is nice. Vapour production is good.

The *texture of the vape is granular and it ties in with the wetness.* I think it works well for this flavour. Another positive is that the vape has a full mouthfeel to it - I think the texture and wetness also contributes to this.

It has medium boldness. It doesn't knock you out but its not light-hearted or mellow either. It made me quite thirsty while vaping it so I drank more water. I enjoyed vaping it at all times of the day. Morning tobacco with coffee is very nice. Particularly pleasing after meals. But it's not a mindless all-dayer for me.

The *aftertaste is pleasing.* That plain tobaccoey taste stays for a while. You know you have vaped it. You can taste it when exhaling through your nose a few minutes later. Nice. Only drawback for me is that my dear wife didn't like the smell of the 2nd hand vapour. Not sure why because it seems just fine to me 

This is a good well-rounded tobacco and I enjoy vaping it a lot. But for me it lacks something. Perhaps a bit more boldness or a slight twist in the flavour. Something to give it some punch or sparkle.

It vaped well in my equipment - I only used Reos for this - at 70% VG the juice takes a bit longer to squonk but that's no problem at all. The good news is that this juice did not shred my coils and wicks!

I vaped it in mouth to lung and lung hit modes on two setups:

*RM2/Reo* - mouth to lung - with my "tobacco 29g paracoil" - decent throat hit and good dense flavour. Quite wet. Satisfying.
*OL16/Reo* - lung hit mode - with SS duals - a bit drier and crisper which I quite liked. I usually prefer tobaccoes in mouth to lung mode but this was also good. Different kind of sensation. Something slightly sweet coming through.
I liked both setups for different reasons. MTL for the punchier throat hit and lung hits for the additional crispness and dryness.

*Menthol adventure  A big pleasant surprise!*

I tried adding some menthol to this juice in both setups and all I can say is - *Wow, amazing!* It is just so nice. Can't believe the enhancement! In mouth to lung mode, it just lifts it up and dries it out a bit. Makes the vape lighter and fresher. Very very good. Nothing wrong with the juice itself but the menthol certainly makes it sparkle for me.

In lung hit mode it's an even bigger transformation. Lifts it beautifully. Now its got some great punch! The longer restricted lung hits are so satisfying with the extra coolness. The plain tobacco stays in the vape all the way but the menthol lifts it and brightens it up immensely.

I don't usually discuss adding other things to a commercial juice when doing a review - but I felt I had to with this juice because the bit of extra menthol makes it shine so bright. And I like it very much. The menthol transforms what I think is a good juice into a great juice - for me.

Many will know that I love my Blackbird menthol blend but my Blackbird supply is almost out and the juice is near impossible to get. I have a sparkle in my eye now because I could quite easily replace it with this. It's not the same sort of flavour - Blackbird is a NET and has other sweet things in it - but this juice with a bit of menthol is right up there for me. 

*Overall, Pure Tobacco is a solid juice. *If you want a plain tobacco taste that is similar to a cigarette, definitely give this a try. And if you like menthol, do yourself a favour and try adding some. You will probably be pleasantly surprised.

Packaging:

Plastic squeezable bottle with a fine nozzle that works well.
The labelling is good and the nic strength is clearly marked. It also shows the VG/PG ratio on the back.
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.45 ohm paracoil - 29g Kanthal - Jap Cotton wicks - (30 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)
REO Grand/OL16 - 0.35 ohm dual coil - 28g Stainless Steel - Cotton Bacon V2 wicks - (39 to 50 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

Thank you for the VE Pure Tobacco review, @Silver! Since trying tobacco flavours on my EasyPuff I’m really enjoying them, so I will be sure to pick this one up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my second review of a *VAPE ELIXIR* juice. And long overdue.
> 
> ...


Wow! It takes you a long time to get a review out, but when you do there are no shortcuts @Silver !

I'm trying to think if I got to try this at all when we met up, but I don't think so. One aspect you mention of the juice is "wetness", and after tasting a few of your setups I found that it's definitely something missing from mine.

I think I'm going to have to get some and see if it's the juices I use, or simply my lazy attempts at setting up my devices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Wow! It takes you a long time to get a review out, but when you do there are no shortcuts @Silver !
> 
> I'm trying to think if I got to try this at all when we met up, but I don't think so. One aspect you mention of the juice is "wetness", and after tasting a few of your setups I found that it's definitely something missing from mine.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get some and see if it's the juices I use, or simply my lazy attempts at setting up my devices.



Ah, thanks @Stosta

I have so many intentions to review so many juices but for me, i have to "live" with the juice for quite a while before i can review it. I make notes as I go - each day - and often what i think on the first day or two is not how it turns out after a while. Some folk can pick all these things up straight away but for me it takes more time.

As for the wetness, i am not sure exactly what causes that. The wetness was prominent in the RM2 in MTL. I usually vape a 50/50 blend in my RM2s and this is 70VG. I suspect that also plays a role. But nothing too special about the coil in there. Its my stamdard 1.6mm ID 28g paracoil which i love for my tobaccoes.


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ah, thanks @Stosta
> 
> I have so many intentions to review so many juices but for me, i have to "live" with the juice for quite a while before i can review it. I make notes as I go - each day - and often what i think on the first day or two is not how it turns out after a while. Some folk can pick all these things up straight away but for me it takes more time.
> 
> As for the wetness, i am not sure exactly what causes that. The wetness was prominent in the RM2 in MTL. I usually vape a 50/50 blend in my RM2s and this is 70VG. I suspect that also plays a role. But nothing too special about the coil in there. Its my stamdard 1.6mm ID 28g paracoil which i love for my tobaccoes.


That's a good point actually. 

When I started vaping I didn't really notice a difference between a high PG juice compared to a higher VG content. So I brushed it off as one of those things that I wouldn't notice and haven't given it a second thought since. Looks like I might have to do some mixing trials to see if I can now pick up a difference in my old age!


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Stosta said:


> That's a good point actually.
> 
> When I started vaping I didn't really notice a difference between a high PG juice compared to a higher VG content. So I brushed it off as one of those things that I wouldn't notice and haven't given it a second thought since. Looks like I might have to do some mixing trials to see if I can now pick up a difference in my old age!



Oh yes there is certainly a difference

But one only notices it when one is used to something and you change it

For tobacco MTL i am usually at 50VG. Well actually more like 40VG because I nic things up with PG Nic and add menthol which is PG based. It vaporises with a bit more vigour and its a bit sharper. I find the flavour a bit clearer.

But with 70VG its softer and less sharp. Doesnt vaporise with the same vigour (in my tiny RM2 coils) and feels like the flavour is slightly damped down. Nothing bad about all this and actually I guess many folk prefer the softer vape. Me on the other hand....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

